#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [小說] 短篇《狼變》（作者：亦農）

## wingwolf

來自《意林》上的一篇文章
轉帖自： http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4758dfe90100020u.html


作者：亦農

桂子和老狼相遇在金黃的一望無限的麥田。

桂子給在地裏割麥的爹娘送完飯，一邊啃手中的饅頭一邊雀躍著往回走。老狼突然間呈現在她面前，它安靜地坐著，前腿直立，支撐著腦袋和雙肩。桂子一步步走近，伸手摸了摸它的額頭，它竟側過嘴伸出舌頭舔一舔桂子的小手，桂子把一塊饅頭塞進它的嘴裏。

桂子走幾步，回頭，老狼還伫立在那裏。桂子招招手，同時丟一塊饅頭在地上。老狼遲疑片刻，跟過來，很準確地叨起那塊饅頭咽下去。桂子很高興，又走幾步，又丟下一塊。它果真跟上來了。桂子暗喜，她真的開始喜歡這個動物並決心把它引誘到家裏養起來。

村口有一幫人，有的捧著碗大口大口吃涼面條，有的一邊喝涼水，一邊大聲講著粗魯的笑話。桂子從金黃色的麥田裏鑽出來，有人看到了，但沒有人更多注意這個瘦小的小姑娘。緊接著，老狼出現了，立即引起村口人們一片驚慌。

“狼，快看狼！”首先一人大呼。人們忽拉散開，很快拿著棍子、鐵鍬、磚頭奔出來，讓過桂子，逼向老狼。老狼收住腳，眼中閃過一絲失落，轉身遁進麥田深處。桂子傷心地抽泣說：“你們賠我的大狼狗！”

爺爺正在擦獵槍，他是有名的獵人，更是方圓百裏聞名的赤腳醫生。桂子抹著眼淚把經過告訴爺爺。“娃兒別哭，爺爺信你，不是狼，是大狼狗！”爺爺安慰她。

次日，桂子在同一個地方，又遇見老狼。桂子歡快地沖老狼招招手。她走幾步扔一塊饅頭，老狼便一步步跟過來。來到麥田地邊，老狼止住腳步，任桂子怎樣招呼，它都不走，只是那目光裏充滿了慈祥和憂郁。桂子說：“你等著，我去叫爺爺。”

爺爺來時，已不見了老狼，只有一眼望不到邊的麥浪，一波一波地滾來滾去。“它是一匹好狼狗哩！”桂子說。爺爺望著麥田若有所思說：“娃啊，爺爺知道它是！”桂子不曉得，敏感的獵人已經發現藏身於麥田中正在偷窺的老狼。

第三天，同一個地方，桂子又見到老狼。讓桂子吃驚的是，老狼的一條前腿鮮血淋淋。“你受傷了！誰把你傷成這樣的？”桂子心疼得差點兒掉淚，她摩挲著老狼的脖子說：“跟我走吧，回家讓爺爺給你治傷。”這次老狼跟著她走出了麥田。爺爺正站在村口，背個小包，手裏提著一杆锃亮的獵槍。“它受傷了！”桂子說。爺爺放下獵槍，蹲下身子，仔細審看那個傷處，然後從背包中取出一包紫色藥粉，給它敷上，又用藍布包紮好。老狼側過頭舔一舔桂子小手，轉身消失在麥浪中。

“桂娃兒，它不是狗，是一匹母狼！”爺爺說。“它真的是一匹狼嗎？可是它看上去一點兒也不凶！”桂子說。“這是一只有心事的老母狼，它腿上的傷不是別人打的，而是它自己用牙咬壞的！”爺爺一邊說，一邊皺著眉思索。“它爲什麽要咬傷自己呢？”桂子大惑不解。

兩人往村裏走十幾米，爺爺停下來說：“桂娃兒，咱們現在可以拐回去看個究竟了。”桂子問：“爲什麽剛才不跟在它後面呢？”爺爺說：“那樣它很快就會發現我們，它就不會去它真正要去的地方了。”桂子隨著爺爺走出村，鑽進麥田中，兩人東鑽西鑽有近半個小時，來到一個山坡上，爺爺屏住呼吸，指著前方說：“桂娃兒，你瞧！”

桂子睜大眼，她幾乎不想信自己看到的一切。老狼在一個小山窩裏，它身邊還有一只狼崽兒，一條前腿沒了，血已結成塊兒，糊在胸腹處。老狼正在用尖銳的牙齒把那剛包紮過的腿布撒開，用舌頭舔那腿上的紫色藥粉，然後一口口吐在狼崽兒胸腹處。

爺爺說："我明白了，爲給小狼崽治傷，這條母狼費盡心機，它先和你親近，然後把自己的腿咬傷，好從我們這裏搞到治傷的藥，再回來給它的崽兒醫治。"

“它是一匹善良的好狼媽媽！爲了孩子，不惜傷害自己。”桂子說。

爺爺已經端起槍，瞄準。爺爺槍法很準，他很少放空過。

“不，你別打它。”桂子大聲阻止。

老狼聞聲擡頭望來，眼含凶光。當它看到站在那裏的桂子，目光又慈祥下來，低下頭，叨起自己的狼崽，緩緩走向田野深處。

爺爺的槍沒有響，爺孫倆看著老狼和小狼崽一步步走遠，消失在山坳那邊去了。

===============================================

書上的插圖實在是很有愛：


治愈係、充滿母愛的故事
樸實無華的文風更是襯托出濃濃的親情光輝

母狼好偉大（散花）

----------


## 紅峽青燦

這故事也太短小精闢了!!
我還在緊張期待它有刺激的發展
就結束了?!

----------

